# Exam Scam?



## Sully88 (Mar 5, 2007)

Does anyone know the author who published the book about the Exam Scam? I was interested because my grandfather was Lt. Col Tom Spartichino and was lead detective in middlesex county and in this investigation two of the officers were close friends of the family. Anyone with info let me know. thanks


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*I believe the book in question is THE COPS ARE ROBBERS by Gerry Clemente and Kevin Stevens and published in April 1987 by Quinlan Press. I think it's no longer printed and NO, you can't borrow my copy!!*

*I'll find that SOB one day and have him sign it for me. Unless there is another book I don't know about. HC*


----------



## Sgt Jack (Aug 17, 2003)

Yup that's the book alright....You may try getting an out of print copy via Amazon... also if you want you can go to newsbank online and search old newspaper articles about it as well...lot of good info. Hey Housing the show Masterminds on Court Tv did a segment on him about a year ago...you may want to take a ride over to Medford..he's been out of jail for a while I think.


----------



## Sully88 (Mar 5, 2007)

I know this I just found my Dad's copy at my house if you look through the pictures Thomas Spartichino is my grandfather


----------



## alphadog1 (Oct 16, 2006)

There was also a made for TV movie with the same title as the book.


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

If he is your Grand Pappy and you have other close family friend connections wadda ya need us for. (*BULLSHITE)*


----------



## DPD6860 (Nov 13, 2004)

that's Right You Tell Him Mongo.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Gee, and to think I was being nice by not posting.

The dead giveaway was how he mentioned his grandfather on both posts.

"Hey did I tell you who my grandfather was?"


----------



## Sully88 (Mar 5, 2007)

What the hell sorry I posted the same damn thing twice shut about it already. And to Mongo this isn't bullshit but you can just tell yourself that it is. If you read above you'll see that I just asked who was the publisher was. My grandfather has since passed some 7 years ago and I'm clearly not able to ask him sorry I asked a fucking question.


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

What about the two close friends of the family they dead too.

Sorry to hear about your Grandfather.

But you sound like a whacker Troll looking to see what kinda shit you can dig up on a police web page.

Just basic instinct on my part,,,,,could be wrong but I doubt it.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

Mongo said:


> What about the two close friends of the family they dead too.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your Grandfather.
> 
> ...


:L:


----------



## sdb29 (Jul 17, 2002)

Hey as long as we're bringing up ancient history, does anyone remember the King Arthur Motel?


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

sdb29 said:


> Hey as long as we're bringing up ancient history, does anyone remember the King Arthur Motel?


*Remember it? I spent so much money there back in the day, they named a room in my honor!*


----------



## Sully88 (Mar 5, 2007)

Sorry to break it to ya but your wrong.


----------



## Sgt Jack (Aug 17, 2003)

Delated post...link not working

All right sorry for the double posts...I did try to link this but it wouldn't work...so go easy on the gunfire in terms of the copyright...I don't think the kids a whacker just looking for some basic info...

Paper: Boston Globe
Title: *THOMAS* *SPARTICHINO*, STATE POLICE OFFICIAL
Date: January 13, 2001

A funeral Mass will be said today for *Thomas* E. *Spartichino*, a retired lieutenant colonel of the State Police. 
Mr. *Spartichino* died Wednesday in his home in Lynnfield. He was 71.

He was born and raised in Cambridge. He served in the Marine Corps in China in 1948 and 1949.

A member of the State Police from 1972 until his retirement in 1993, he previously was a Metropolitan police sergeant.

He leaves two daughters, Susan A. Sullivan of Burlington and Debra J. Rodden of York, Maine; four sisters, Helen Stephens and Doreen Perrotti, both of Lowell, Sandra Rosenthal of Nashua, and Katherine MacLean of Burlington; his partner, Mary M. Connor, and her children, Noreen Connor, Jeff Connor, and Kara Angelone; and six grandchildren.

The funeral Mass will be said at 11:30 a.m. in Our Lady of the Assumption Church in Lynnfield. Burial will be in Wyoming Cemetery in Melrose. Copyright 2001 Globe Newspaper Company


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2007)

Thank you Sgt. Jack


----------



## Sully88 (Mar 5, 2007)

I wasn't looking for info but thank you for that though my Dad kept the newspaper cliping. My mother is Susan Sullivan hence the Sully in my username and me and my two brothers are two of the six grandkids. Thank You.


----------



## Dane (Sep 26, 2003)

Sully,

The publisher's info can be found here:

http://www.amazon.com/Cops-Are-Robbers-Convicted-Corruption/dp/0933341709/ref=pd_bbs_sr_2/104-2122875-7019138?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1175191155&sr=1-2

There are some copies available out there through amazon.


----------

